# 2012 Cruze Start up Noise



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had my Cruze for 5 months and it has about 4,000 miles on it. Recently it has started to randomly make a high pitched squeal-like noise after it is started. It only lasts for a about a minute and seems to happen after sitting in the hot sun. I was able to record the audio and it can be found on this youtube video. I have also experienced a rough idle when sitting still or barely moving. Could the two be related??

I've got a service appointment but just curious what it could be. Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Belt area for sure. Either the belt or I believe the a/c compressor is faulty in some. I had the same complaint at work, the belt seemed to have worked, but the compressor is a culprit too.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great looking car! Hope you figure out the problem.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

**** that's sounds horrible! they better not give you the couldn't replicate lol.
Good luck!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I had the same sound with my Camaro a few months ago. It was the pulley Belt tension roller bearing that was replaced had the same sound that came and went when hot and was worse when the Air was on and making the area hotter.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> I've had my Cruze for 5 months and it has about 4,000 miles on it. Recently it has started to randomly make a high pitched squeal-like noise after it is started. It only lasts for a about a minute and seems to happen after sitting in the hot sun. I was able to record the audio and it can be found on this youtube video. I have also experienced a rough idle when sitting still or barely moving. Could the two be related??
> 
> I've got a service appointment but just curious what it could be. Thanks for everyones help!




mrsamiam,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! It is a great looking car! I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me at any time.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Definitely sound like a (belt Area) bearing is on the way out. Get it fixed before it locks up and smokes your belt, leaving you walking.


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

*So far so good!*

I took it to the dealership and they had it about a week. They replace the drive belt and since then the noise has not happened.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> I took it to the dealership and they had it about a week. They replace the drive belt and since then the noise has not happened.




mrsamiam,
Thank you for the update! I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this taken care of for you! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm having the same issue, except mine sounds ALOT worse. If it's the belt, why does it only do it upon start up and until i start driving away?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> I'm having the same issue, except mine sounds ALOT worse. If it's the belt, why does it only do it upon start up and until i start driving away?



Swampassjr,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

It took a week for them to change a belt in your car?!


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Our car is making some pulley noise. intermittently unfortunately. Took it to the dealership, they had it over night, "couldnt recreate the issue", but they stated they cleaned it up because there was some material around the area... The thing has 10,000KM on it!! HOW THE HECK DOES IT HAVE MATERIAL ALREADY!! grrrrrrr, another appointment made.


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

It took almost a week for them to investigate and replace the drive belt.


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

Swampassjr said:


> I'm having the same issue, except mine sounds ALOT worse. If it's the belt, why does it only do it upon start up and until i start driving away?


I don't know but mine is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS also. I didn't think the belt would resolve it but so far I haven't heard the noise since. Maybe they did something else also but didn't tell me.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If not the belt then it could still be the belt tension bearing going bad. GM had quite a few problems with the tension bearings making this noise on there Camaros. The Camaro has 2 of them and they do sound like a belt problem.


----------

